# Fuji Cross 1.3?



## RaptorTC (Jul 20, 2012)

Hey there,

I'm in the market for a cross bike to use for racing, dirt road rides, winter riding, some non-technical single track, and other opportunities as I see fit. I've been shopping around craigslist and the lbs for a while now, but haven't been able to find anything that fits what I want/need. Nothing on craigslist has been even close to my size (I'm 6'2" ish and comfy on my road bike with a 57.5 cm top tube). And nothing at my LBS, which only deals high end stuff like Colnago, is even close to my price range ($1,500 absolute max). 

I was browsing Performance Bike the other day since my other options aren't working and stumbled upon the Fuji Cross 1.3, which is a Performance Bike exclusive model . I drove over to the nearest Perf Bike store to see if they had any to ride, but alas they didn't. I still test road a lower level Fuji while I was there with pretty much the same geometry and found it comfortable.

I like what I see in the 1.3 with its Sram Rival shifters/rear derailleur and Hayes Cx5 brakes. My roadie has Sram Apex and I really like double tap so I'd prefer to stick with Sram again. Also, I love the disk brakes (BB7's) on my mountain bike so I'd prefer to go that route. The fact that the 1.3 has 135mm rear spacing and a tapered head tube is nice too

Full componentry list:

bottom bracket:
Press-Fit BB86
brakes:
Hayes CX-5 Mechanical, 160/140 rotors
cassette:
SRAM PG-1050 11-28
chain:
KMC X10 10-speed
crankset:
Oval 730 46/36 Cross
fork:
Cross carbon, with tapered alloy steerer, 1 1/4"
frame:
A2-SL custom-butted alloy with flattened top tube and integrated 1 1/4"L tapered head tube, oversized 34.9mm round seat tube, PIIS BB-86 shell, double water bottle mounts, forged road dropout with replaceable derailleur hanger
front derailleur:
SRAM Apex, 34.9 clamp
grips/tape:
Velo Suede
handlebar:
Oval Ergo R310, 31.8mm clamp
headset:
FSA Orbit, tapered
levers:
SRAM Rival
pedals:
None
rack mounts:
No
rear derailleur:
SRAM Rival, midcage
saddle:
Velo, Satin Steel Rails
seatpost:
Oval 300, 27.2 x 300
shifters:
SRAM Rival
stem:
Oval 313, 7 degree rise, 31.8mm clamp
tires:
Vittoria Cross XG Pro, 700x32, 26 TPI
wheelset:
Oval 327 alloy clincher










I guess this post is more or less just to ask if the current sale price of the 1.3 at $1,500 is worth it? Shopping around it seems like a pretty decent price for the components, but I'm fairly new to the cross scene so a confirmation would be nice. My only other options are Bikes Direct (which I'd rather not do, although my road bike that I got from them is just fine and I'm capable of doing mostly all my own wrenching) or wait until Diamondback comes out with their 2014 models and pro deal one through the USAC Collegiate Promotive deal (will probably be roughly $1,000 after shipping/tax for a 105 equipped model.) 

I know this is a bit of a novel, but thanks!


----------



## brownfeesh (Sep 8, 2003)

Sounds like a fair deal. I really like the Fuji -- not exotic but really functional and a good value. I own 3. Recently got the carbon Altamira with discs and it is sweet!


----------



## RaptorTC (Jul 20, 2012)

Awesome, thanks. I think I'm going to go for it. It also helps that it'll get me about $150 worth of Performance points, which combined with the rebate will help me score a Garmin Edge 500 for about $50 out of my pocket.


----------



## mudrock (Jun 4, 2008)

I was looking over the difference between the 1.3 and the 1.1, Fuji's catalog model. the 1.1 has a higher grade of aluminum, A6 vs A2, a larger lower headset bearing, and Force group vs Rival. Wheels are the same. And $450 more. 

Aluminum frames can vary quite a bit in road feel. A higher grade alloy, I assume, would have thinner walls to take advantage of the higher strength to give a more compliant ride. the 1.1 has the same kit as their top line disc crosser, the Altimira (except for the carbon frame). Performance wanted to offer a disc bike at a lower price point. The cheaper you go the more compromises you make. i would recommend the 1.1 if you can swing it.


----------



## MTBryan01 (Oct 17, 2011)

I am amazed at the price points for the frame and supplied components on the Fuji bikes. I test drove an SST a few days ago and was blown away by the handling and price (compared to my S-Works SL3). 
I want to get into cross too and will probably start with an aluminum Fuji. For that price, it's low risk and I could probably sell it without much of a loss if I didn't use it (which probably won't happen  ).


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

the specs looks fine enough for singletrack. I think you'll appreciate the disc descending down steep hills on singletrack.... (cantis feel dangerous to me).

Riding a cross bike on familiar (to your MTB) trails gives you a new challenge for riding. At least with the SRAM stuff, if you need to... you can easily go to a WiFLi rear derailleur and 32T cassette if you need to.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

In general, Fuji makes good and smartly spec'd crossbikes.


----------

